# Hill: McGrady calls him often



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hill: McGrady calls him often 



> Orlando Magic forward Grant Hill says former teammate Tracy McGrady checks in with him regularly these days.
> 
> According to Hill, "I talk to T-Mac more now than I did when we played together. I mean, it [their relationship] was always cool. But we didn't really hang."
> 
> Hill said McGrady, who was traded by the Magic to the Houston Rockets last summer, called him Monday. Hill said McGrady "wanted to know "what the heck went on" Sunday night at TD Waterhouse Centre after the Magic lost to the New Jersey Nets.


Pretty interesting. I am sure Tmac is happy with the situation he is in now. Why wouldn't he be as hot as Houston is. But I still think Tmac really cares about Orlando and wishes he was winning in Orlando.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

We should have kept McGrady and Gooden.

Nelson
McGrady
Hill
Gooden
Howard

Hedo as 6th man.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> We should have kept McGrady and Gooden.
> 
> Nelson
> McGrady
> ...


Don't post this it makes me cry .


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> We should have kept McGrady and Gooden.
> 
> Nelson
> McGrady
> ...


 We'd also have Varejao. Every time I watch him play I wonder why the heck we gave him up. He's all hustle and energy, and he's one hell of a rebounder. I wish we had him.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

Disgruntled players don't usually play well. That's what would've happened if they had kept McGrady. And there's also karma. T-Mac lost all of it in Orlando after going 19-63, and Juwan Howard has always had the opposite of it.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Idunkonyou said:


> We should have kept McGrady and Gooden.
> 
> Nelson
> McGrady
> ...



Your 2004-2005 NBA Champions... The Orlando Magic.


But the phone does show that you can take T-Mac out of Orlando but you can't take Orlando out of him. He still respects Orlando, he just felt that they weren't going anywhere.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Wow, look at the Rockets with Juwan Howard on the team!

Good for T-Mac. It's awkward timing that he and Hill are playing well now but they couldn't play a full season together (or veen a half season) and they were supposed to do it FOUR seasons ago.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> We should have kept McGrady and Gooden.
> 
> Nelson
> McGrady
> ...


First you were against the trade, then for it, now against it again. Maybe you guys can see how hard it is to be a GM.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> First you were against the trade, then for it, now against it again. Maybe you guys can see how hard it is to be a GM.


It was a good trade until Nelson blew up and started looking like the best rookie in the draft.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> First you were against the trade, then for it, now against it again. Maybe you guys can see how hard it is to be a GM.


 For the record, I've always been for it and still am.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> For the record, I've always been for it and still am.


So was I, from a Magic perspective. I was mainly making a point that GMs can't go back 7 months later and veto a trade, so when people start second guessing them they need to realize the GMs don't have the benefit of seeing what happens in the future.

For the record, I think Weisbrod is a good GM and McGrady trashing him means nothing. McGrady leaves a trail of bitter feelings in every city he's left so far. 

I think we need to talk about the Magic having "The Curse of the Diesel."


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JNice, who is that with the Wade bling bling?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

BG44 said:


> JNice, who is that with the Wade bling bling?


Wade. :biggrin:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ohh man thats so awesome, Wade is a P I M P


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> It was a good trade until Nelson blew up and started looking like the best rookie in the draft.


Over Howard?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

jokeaward said:


> Over Howard?


Have you seen his stats as a starter? He has played better than any rookie, including Howard. Howard will have a 4 or 5 game stretch where he dominates, but then go on a 4 or 5 game stretch where he looks lost. 

Nelson never looks lost and plays like a vet. His nickname should be Mr. Consistent because he has done nothing but put up great overall consistent stats since starting. 

Too bad we have been losing, but its not his fault. In fact he should be starting over Francis at the PG spot. I hope when Francis gets back, Jent does the right thing and leaves Nelson in as a starter, while bringing Francis off the bench. 

In a few years, Nelson and Howard will be a dominating duo IMO.


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

Woah francis off the bench? I thought they were starting them together in the back court, with Hedo off the bench.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Malnutritious said:


> Woah francis off the bench? I thought they were starting them together in the back court, with Hedo off the bench.


Francis definitely won't be coming off the bench, at least not in Orlando. For one, Steve would become the biggest whiner in the league if that were to happen. And even if the team doesn't want Steve long-term, they'd be stupid to kill his trade value by putting him on the bench.

New coach Chris Jent just moved Steve back to PG and put Nelson back on the bench. Even though Nelson was playing well, not a bad move considering we don't have Doug Christie or Hedo to come off the bench, so our bench is looking pretty shabby now.


----------

